# Lets see some funny cartoons



## i_am_Lois

Share with us a cartoon that made you crack up laughing.


----------



## Pappy

Oh my:


----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Here's a couple:


----------



## Casper




----------



## Casper




----------



## i_am_Lois




----------



## SeaBreeze

LOL, some funny ones there guys!


----------



## Denise1952

omygosh, LOLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Denise1952

all time faves, here's one:

2nd fave:


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 5399

View attachment 5400

View attachment 5401
View attachment 5402

View attachment 5403


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Casper

http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/C-old-******-relations.jpg


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6739

View attachment 6740


----------



## Kaya

Hahaha!!!


----------



## Ina

Funny Lois, Bring us some more.


----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## Kaya




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6746

View attachment 6747

View attachment 6748

View attachment 6749


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6750

View attachment 6751

View attachment 6752

View attachment 6753


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6754

View attachment 6755

View attachment 6756

View attachment 6757


----------



## Misty

View attachment 6779


----------



## Misty

View attachment 6780


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6787

View attachment 6788

View attachment 6789

View attachment 6790


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6791

View attachment 6792

View attachment 6793

View attachment 6794


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6795

View attachment 6796

View attachment 6797

View attachment 6798

View attachment 6799


----------



## Pappy

Omg......


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6808

View attachment 6809

View attachment 6810

View attachment 6811

View attachment 6812


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6820

View attachment 6821

View attachment 6822

View attachment 6823

View attachment 6824


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6844

View attachment 6845

View attachment 6846

View attachment 6847

View attachment 6848


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6849

View attachment 6850

View attachment 6851

View attachment 6852

View attachment 6854


----------



## kcvet




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6864

View attachment 6865

View attachment 6866

View attachment 6867

View attachment 6868


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 6870View attachment 6871View attachment 6872View attachment 6873


----------



## Misty

View attachment 6874


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6887

View attachment 6888

View attachment 6889

View attachment 6890

View attachment 6891


----------



## Ina

Lois, I love your funniest!! Each day I check on the humor thread. I like to start my day with some humor, it remind me that being happy is a lot easier than dragging depression around all day. 
:thankyou::bighug:


----------



## i_am_Lois

Ina said:


> Lois, I love your funniest!!
> 
> Thanks Ina. Here's a few more for you.
> 
> View attachment 6892
> 
> View attachment 6893
> 
> View attachment 6894
> 
> View attachment 6895
> 
> View attachment 6896


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6910

View attachment 6911

View attachment 6912

View attachment 6913

View attachment 6914


----------



## Misty

View attachment 6915


----------



## Misty

View attachment 6917


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6916

View attachment 6918

View attachment 6919

View attachment 6920

View attachment 6921


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6934

View attachment 6935

View attachment 6936

View attachment 6937

View attachment 6938


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6942

View attachment 6943

View attachment 6944

View attachment 6945

View attachment 6946


----------



## BDBoop

The 'turtles' one totally convulsed me!


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6952

View attachment 6953

View attachment 6954

View attachment 6955

View attachment 6956


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6973

View attachment 6974

View attachment 6975

View attachment 6976

View attachment 6977


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 6993


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 6994

View attachment 6995

View attachment 6996

View attachment 6997

View attachment 6998


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7005

View attachment 7006

View attachment 7007

View attachment 7008

View attachment 7009


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7011


----------



## kcvet

http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/C-old-******-relations.jpg


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer

http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/C-old-******-relations.jpg


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7030

View attachment 7031

View attachment 7032

View attachment 7033

View attachment 7034


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7039

View attachment 7040

View attachment 7041

View attachment 7042

View attachment 7043


----------



## Phantom




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7061

View attachment 7062

View attachment 7063

View attachment 7064

View attachment 7065


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7070

View attachment 7071

View attachment 7072

View attachment 7073

View attachment 7074


----------



## Ina

Lois, I look forward to your daily funnies. They help with my depression. :wave:


----------



## i_am_Lois

Thanks Ina. In this next batch, I got a good laugh from the first one.

View attachment 7081

View attachment 7082

View attachment 7083

View attachment 7084

View attachment 7085


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7096

View attachment 7097

View attachment 7098

View attachment 7099

View attachment 7100


----------



## kcvet

Lois you need your own forum


----------



## Meanderer

kcvet said:


> Lois you need your own forum




View attachment 7101


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7106View attachment 7107


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7110

View attachment 7111

View attachment 7112

View attachment 7113

View attachment 7114


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7121

View attachment 7122

View attachment 7123

View attachment 7124

View attachment 7125


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7139

View attachment 7140

View attachment 7141

View attachment 7142

View attachment 7143


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7149

View attachment 7150

View attachment 7151

View attachment 7152

View attachment 7153


----------



## GMonica




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7170

View attachment 7171

View attachment 7172

View attachment 7173

View attachment 7174


----------



## Ina

Lois very funny, especially the one about the eye exam. :wave:


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7185

View attachment 7186

View attachment 7187

View attachment 7188

View attachment 7189


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7201

View attachment 7202

View attachment 7203

View attachment 7204

View attachment 7205


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7225

View attachment 7226

View attachment 7227

View attachment 7228

View attachment 7229


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7230
View attachment 7231


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7254

View attachment 7255

View attachment 7256

View attachment 7257

View attachment 7258


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7268

View attachment 7269

View attachment 7270

View attachment 7271

View attachment 7272


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7290

View attachment 7291

View attachment 7292

View attachment 7293

View attachment 7294


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7295


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7301

View attachment 7302

View attachment 7303

View attachment 7304

View attachment 7305


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7331

View attachment 7332

View attachment 7333

View attachment 7334

View attachment 7335


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7352

View attachment 7353

View attachment 7354

View attachment 7355

View attachment 7356


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7380

View attachment 7381

View attachment 7382

View attachment 7383

View attachment 7384


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7400

View attachment 7401

View attachment 7402

View attachment 7403

View attachment 7404


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7418

View attachment 7419

View attachment 7420

View attachment 7421

View attachment 7422


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7424

View attachment 7425

View attachment 7426

View attachment 7427

View attachment 7428


----------



## Pappy

I don't know where you are finding these Lois, but they are funnier than heck. I stole a couple for FB.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7455

View attachment 7456

View attachment 7457

View attachment 7458

View attachment 7459


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7461

View attachment 7462

View attachment 7463

View attachment 7464

View attachment 7465


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7487

View attachment 7488

View attachment 7489

View attachment 7490

View attachment 7491


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7492

View attachment 7493

View attachment 7494

View attachment 7495

View attachment 7496


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7527

View attachment 7528

View attachment 7529

View attachment 7530

View attachment 7531


----------



## Honey




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7552

View attachment 7553

View attachment 7554

View attachment 7555

View attachment 7556


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

:clap:


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7599

View attachment 7600

View attachment 7601

View attachment 7602

View attachment 7603


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7605


----------



## Honey




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7607

View attachment 7608

View attachment 7609

View attachment 7610

View attachment 7611


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Denise1952

K Lois, just got this one, among others Denise


----------



## Denise1952

LOLLLLLLL!!  Thanks Lois!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honey




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7646


----------



## Honey




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7662

View attachment 7663

View attachment 7664

View attachment 7665

View attachment 7666


----------



## Denise1952

LOLLLLLLLL, omygosh, loved the Match. com especially!!  All good Lois!!


----------



## Honey




----------



## Honey




----------



## Denise1952

Heeheeheeeeeeee, how did you get that photo of me Honey, the last one, it's me!! LOL!!


----------



## Honey

we must be twins!


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7671

View attachment 7672

View attachment 7673

View attachment 7674

View attachment 7675


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7703


----------



## Denise1952

That reminds me, I need to buy some bananas, :lofl:


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7708

View attachment 7709

View attachment 7710

View attachment 7711

View attachment 7712


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, oh Lois, these are good, I LOVED the kitti one, finally, caught in the act:lofl:


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7713

View attachment 7714

View attachment 7716

View attachment 7717


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7718


----------



## Ina

Lois,The three trick or treaters are great, anyone we know? :wave:


----------



## Honey




----------



## i_am_Lois

Ina said:


> Lois,The three trick or treaters are great, anyone we know? :wave:


From left to right is me, my dad then my sister. When uploading the cartoons here, I clicked on that photo by accident. I tried editing it and removing my mistake, but I guess either that can't be done or I was using the wrong method of deleting that photo from my post. I'm glad you liked the photo Ina.


----------



## Ina

Lois, You had a wonderful father. He wasn't afraid to be a child with you. :bigwink:


----------



## i_am_Lois

Ina said:


> Lois, You had a wonderful father. He wasn't afraid to be a child with you. :bigwink:


Yes Ina. That is true. However a big part of him never grew up. This caused him to be in the middle of circumstances where he appeared (because of his advanced age) like a living cartoon character.


----------



## Ina

But he loved you Lois. That I envy. :flowers::flowers:


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7742

View attachment 7743

View attachment 7744

View attachment 7745

View attachment 7746


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7747

View attachment 7748

View attachment 7749

View attachment 7750

View attachment 7751


----------



## debodun

*Did you say peer pressure?*


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7773

View attachment 7774

View attachment 7775

View attachment 7776

View attachment 7777


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7781

View attachment 7782

View attachment 7783

View attachment 7784

View attachment 7785


----------



## Pappy

My gosh Lois. These are so funny. Do you have an endless supply of these?


----------



## Honey




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

Pappy said:


> My gosh Lois. These are so funny. Do you have an endless supply of these?



Till the day comes Pappy, that I look for a few cartoons and I can't find any 'new' ones.


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7806

View attachment 7807

View attachment 7808

View attachment 7809

View attachment 7810


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7813

View attachment 7814

View attachment 7815

View attachment 7816

View attachment 7817


----------



## Ina




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7835

View attachment 7836

View attachment 7837

View attachment 7838

View attachment 7839


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7841

View attachment 7842

View attachment 7843

View attachment 7844

View attachment 7845


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7854

View attachment 7855

View attachment 7856

View attachment 7857

View attachment 7858


----------



## Ina




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7867

View attachment 7868

View attachment 7869

View attachment 7870

View attachment 7871


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7887

View attachment 7888

View attachment 7889

View attachment 7890

View attachment 7891


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7900

View attachment 7901

View attachment 7902

View attachment 7903

View attachment 7904


----------



## Elyzabeth

Love your cartons !

They give me a "pick-up," first thing in the morning...

Thank-you !!!!!


----------



## Phantom




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7917

View attachment 7918

View attachment 7919

View attachment 7920

View attachment 7921


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7924

View attachment 7925

View attachment 7926

View attachment 7927

View attachment 7928


----------



## Shirley

:lofl:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7947

View attachment 7948

View attachment 7949

View attachment 7950

View attachment 7951


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7954

View attachment 7955

View attachment 7956

View attachment 7957


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7971

View attachment 7972

View attachment 7973

View attachment 7974

View attachment 7975


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7977

View attachment 7978

View attachment 7979

View attachment 7980

View attachment 7981


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7988






View attachment 7990


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 7994

View attachment 7995

View attachment 7996

View attachment 7997

View attachment 7998


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8008

View attachment 8009

View attachment 8010

View attachment 8011

View attachment 8012


----------



## Shirley

:lol1:


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8029

View attachment 8031

View attachment 8032

View attachment 8033

View attachment 8034


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8044

View attachment 8045

View attachment 8046

View attachment 8047

View attachment 8048


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8060

View attachment 8061

View attachment 8062

View attachment 8063

View attachment 8064


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8070

View attachment 8071

View attachment 8072

View attachment 8073

View attachment 8074


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8106

View attachment 8107

View attachment 8108

View attachment 8109

View attachment 8110


----------



## Ina

:lol1:


----------



## Pappy

I love these Lois. You give me my daily laugh and I have "borrowed" a couple.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8115

View attachment 8116

View attachment 8117

View attachment 8118

View attachment 8119


----------



## SeaBreeze

:applause2:...lot's of good laughs, great thread...thanks Lois! :thankyou: :cool2:


----------



## Meanderer

I second that emotion Lois!  Thankz! 

View attachment 8120


----------



## debodun

*Bikini Top*


----------



## i_am_Lois

Thank you everyone for letting me know you enjoy sharing these laughs. :rofl1:


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8162

View attachment 8163

View attachment 8164

View attachment 8165

View attachment 8166


----------



## Honey




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8171

View attachment 8172

View attachment 8173

View attachment 8174

View attachment 8175


----------



## romfty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8207

View attachment 8208

View attachment 8209

View attachment 8210

View attachment 8211


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8214

View attachment 8215

View attachment 8216

View attachment 8217

View attachment 8218


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8250

View attachment 8251

View attachment 8252

View attachment 8253

View attachment 8254


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8255

View attachment 8256

View attachment 8257


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8258

View attachment 8259

View attachment 8260

View attachment 8261

View attachment 8262


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8269

View attachment 8270

View attachment 8271

View attachment 8272

View attachment 8273


----------



## Honey




----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8279

View attachment 8280

View attachment 8281

View attachment 8282

View attachment 8283


----------



## Ina

Girl, Where do you find these things? :bowknot::bigwink:


----------



## Honey




----------



## Misty

View attachment 8286


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8298

View attachment 8299

View attachment 8300

View attachment 8301

View attachment 8302


----------



## i_am_Lois

View attachment 8303

View attachment 8304

View attachment 8305

View attachment 8306

View attachment 8307


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8323

View attachment 8324

View attachment 8325

View attachment 8326


----------



## romfty




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8366


View attachment 8367


----------



## debodun




----------



## Meanderer

Harley Potter?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ina




----------



## Meanderer

WHERE ARE YOU LOIS?


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

WHERE ARE YOU LOIS?


----------



## Meanderer

WHERE ARE YOU LOIS?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Ina

Cool one Bonnie! :lofl:


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer

SUPER thread Lois.....wherever you are!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

Lol, my husband's playfully has pressed the mute button while aiming at me during a football game.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## debodun

The picture that comes to mind when I see a recipe that says "Dot with butter".


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## toffee

hehehe


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 75616


ROFLMAO !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## toffee




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## RadishRose

Hi @rcleary171  nice to see you again.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## rcleary171

Thanks.


----------



## rcleary171

Meanderer said:


>



Classic Larson! My favorite cartoonist.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 76454


As long as the little monster isn't carrying a knife (most likely a very tiny one).


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 77181


I have the mind of an artist!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

...Pappy...But.....?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kris148




----------



## Kris148




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes

*This is too funny so I had to share it.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Kris148




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Kris148




----------



## TravelinMan




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Kris148




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 81037


Dancing with the Scars!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Nautilus said:


> View attachment 81343


Bang, zoom!


----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## TravelinMan




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## toffee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## toffee




----------



## charry




----------



## charry




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 84562


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Lvstotrvl

This was my husband’s favorite comic strip!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover

True


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## peppermint




----------



## peppermint




----------



## Catlady

Well, I don't understand football, either, and I'm not even a dumb blonde.   
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 A guy took his blonde girlfriend to her first football game. They had great seats right behind their team's bench. After the game, he asked her how she liked the experience. "Oh, I really liked it," she replied, "especially the tight pants and all the big muscles, but I just couldn't understand why they were killing each other over 25 cents." Dumbfounded, her date asked, "What do you mean?" "Well, they flipped a coin, one team got it, and then for the rest of the game, all they kept screaming was, 'Get the quarterback! Get the quarterback!' I'm like, hello? It's only 25 cents!"


----------



## Ken N Tx

My son sent me this Birthday Wish..
.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gardenlover

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 89521


I handled a lot of bricks when I was younger - I feel their pain.


----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 89521


"The Brick stops here"!


----------



## Keesha

Gardenlover said:


> View attachment 89511


Hahaha. Killer funny.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## toffee




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Homeschoolie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Homeschoolie said:


> View attachment 91272


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 92890


Melba. LOL!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## DaveA

RadishRose said:


>


I think we have a few similar couples living here with us.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Em in Ohio

Pappy said:


> Here's a couple:


Oh - The shopping one made me LOL !


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 96061


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 96447


I wonder why there's a slice of pie on the floor, lower left.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> I wonder why there's a slice of pie on the floor, lower left.


_*I don't know the significance of it, but it appears in all of the Bizarro cartoons. *_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> _*I don't know the significance of it, but it appears in all of the Bizarro cartoons. *_


I can't believe of so many Bizarro I've seen, I never noticed! Thanks Pink Biz.


----------



## RadishRose

@Pink Biz , I brought up a page of them. There are also lit dynamite sticks, alien in a UFO along with pie slices, LoL.

As well as eyeballs, crowns and I'll bet more.


----------



## RadishRose

pie, eyeball and dynamite


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

OMGosh RadishRose LOL


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## charry




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## charry




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky

What puppies? I don't see any puppies


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Gardenlover

Pappy said:


> View attachment 98430


Pappy - you come up with the best jokes! Thank you.


----------



## In The Sticks

This is a real package label:


----------



## In The Sticks




----------



## In The Sticks




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

@Gary O'  , I'm happy to see that you are recovering from your brush with civilization!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 98931


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Em in Ohio

Pappy said:


> View attachment 98430


 oooh - deep thought-provoking!  Like it!


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 100558


Had to look that one up....over the head!


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Had to look that one up....over the head!


That one is hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

God's view of sin


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## toffee

Careful  …......…….


----------



## toffee




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mister E




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## toffee




----------



## Mister E




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## toffee




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

That's hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## 911

*Sad, but too often true.

 *


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 107617


I don't get it .. ???


----------



## Sassycakes

Pinky said:


> I don't get it .. ???



*It means above knee and below knee !Lol  It's spelled like Bologna*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky

Sassycakes said:


> *It means above knee and below knee !Lol  It's spelled like Bologna*


LOL!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 109058


got it


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## peramangkelder

This house was built 18 inches too high according to city ordinances so the owners were required to lower the roof height
Don't you love the new window placed so the complainant can see it every time he looks out....love it


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

View attachment 111443


----------



## toffee

LOOK CLOSELY ...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 111424


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

The boom that was heard around the world:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

xxxxx


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pinky

@RadishRose .. your last photo isn't showing. Same for another thread you posted in.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> @RadishRose .. your last photo isn't showing. Same for another thread you posted in.


sorry pinky


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> sorry pinky


Did the problem get fixed, RR?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> Did the problem get fixed, RR?


I didn't bother with it Pinky, can't remember what it was, lol


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 114040


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## peramangkelder

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 113806


@Sassycakes huz and I have one each of these chairs


----------



## Kadee




----------



## peramangkelder

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 114093


@Lewkat my kinda coffee....if only and perhaps with a long straw


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Oris Borloff




----------



## Oris Borloff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy

This one takes some thinking.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK

[


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

I can so relate to this, my husband was laughing when he saw it.  I do the same kinds of things.  Years back I was scrubbing one spot on the living room carpet and complaining to my husband that it wasn't coming up and I didn't know what it was.  He pointed to the punching bag cat toy I had bought that stuck onto the wall with a suction cup....it was casting a shadow. 

  Same thing in the bathroom sink, I was scrubbing a stain in the sink that wouldn't come out, it was the shadow from the PUR faucet water filter.  After those things, I now look first for something that might be causing a light or dark shadow.


----------



## mlh




----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Dolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Dolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kris148

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/2a/d6/93/2ad693c85e03565cf5482291f10c7780.jpg


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ken N Tx

Kris148 said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/2a/d6/93/2ad693c85e03565cf5482291f10c7780.jpg


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

delete


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Dolly




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

delete


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 125132


@MarkinPhx   This is Brilliant!!


----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> @MarkinPhx   This is Brilliant!!


*Stop overreacting, Meanderer...it's just okay.  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> *Stop overreacting, Meanderer...it's just okay.  *


Don't be fooled by it's "simplicity".


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

At least you'd never starve there. 

Is that floating island?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floating_island_(dessert)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 126627


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Dolly




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 129160


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

u


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Dolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

http://wpcomics.washingtonpost.com/client/wpc/rl/2020/11/11/


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gardenlover said:


> Good to see you, @Gardenlover   hope all’s well


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 135160


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 136458


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 135106


Just be happy you didn't order the number two.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry

oMG ...lol


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

(I can relate. )


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes

*Oh No! Women aren't as smart as I thought!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff

View attachment 139405


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

*A soldier ran up to a nun, Out of breath he asked,

“Please, may I hide under your skirt? I’ll explain later.”

The nun agreed. A moment later two Military Police officers ran up and asked, “Sister, have you seen a soldier?”

The nun replied, “He went that way.”

After the Military Police officers ran off, the soldier 
crawled out from under her skirt and said, ‘I can’t thank you enough Sister.

You see, I don’t want to go to war in Iraq.

The nun said, “I understand completely.”

The soldier added, “I hope I’m not rude, but you have a great pair of legs!”

The nun replied, “If you had looked a little higher, *
*you would have seen a great pair of ba**ls….I don’t want to go to Iraq either!*


----------



## Sassycakes

*The 87-year-old had just finished his morning jog and wasn’t even short of breath.*
*
The 80-year-old was amazed at his friend’s stamina and asked him what he did to have so much energy.

The 87-year-old said, “Well, I eat rye bread every day.

It keeps your energy level high and you’ll have great stamina with the ladies.”


So, on the way home the 80-year-old stops at the bakery.

As he was looking around, the lady asked if he needed any help.

He said, “Do you have any Rye bread?”

She said, “Yes, there’s a whole shelf of it. Would you like some?”

He said, “I want 5 loaves.”

She said, “My goodness, 5 loaves … By the time you get to the 3rd loaf, it’ll be hard”
*
*He replied, “I can’t believe it, everybody knows about this but me.”*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## KenMill

banning myself from adding content.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 143739


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mr. Ed

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sVNyTBf7cvA/maxresdefault.jpg

Not exactly a cartoon


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Mr. Ed said:


> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sVNyTBf7cvA/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> Not exactly a cartoon


Sorry...I’ll do better..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 144648


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Lewkat said:


>


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Anyone for a game of humanshoes?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal

Brits will understand this!


----------



## Furryanimal

Deleted


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 146156



You are on a roll this morning, @Pappy  hahahaha


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 146016


----------



## charry




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas

This is one I could see doing:


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 148059


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Hapiguy

debodun said:


> View attachment 148860


IMO this cartoon is   's.    Thank you for sharing


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## charry




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

When Master Chiefs Retire


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## rcleary171

A bridge to freedom?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## rcleary171

I'm sure her list was broadly summarized.


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 150136


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## charry




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

Oops.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## charry




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 151813


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mellowyellow

Pappy said:


> View attachment 152636


OMG that's funny


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Love the cheerleaders:
Ugga Ugga, he’s our man
He’ll kill the bull or no one can...Rah Rah


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 156138


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha

Well I thought it was funny. lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

April Fools!


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Never beat a ninja at Scrabble!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 159859


The lioness on the left... LOL!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

(@CinnamonSugar, I love your avatar-I laugh every time I see it! I have seen that episode several times; hilarious)


----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


> (@CinnamonSugar, I love your avatar-I laugh every time I see it! I have seen that episode several times; hilarious)


Thanks, @RadishRose    She was one of the all time greats... didn’t even have to say anything to be funny. Just her face


----------



## SetWave

CinnamonSugar said:


> Thanks, @RadishRose    She was one of the all time greats... didn’t even have to say anything to be funny. Just her face


Did you know the great Harpo Marx actually gave her lessons on how to be funny? She listened well.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Irwin

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 160236


I have several boxes of old AC adapters out in the garage. I'm saving them on the slim chance that one day I'll be able to use one of them again and I'll have saved $10.00 by not having to buy a new one.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Irwin said:


> I have several boxes of old AC adapters out in the garage. I'm saving them on the slim chance that one day I'll be able to use one of them again and I'll have saved $10.00 by not having to buy a new one.


Same here


----------



## charry




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes

*"THIS HOUSE IS GIVING ME NAUSEA, HEARTBURN, INDIGESTION, UPSET STOMACH, DIARRHEA " LOL”*


----------



## Pappy

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 161894
> *"THIS HOUSE IS GIVING ME NAUSEA, HEARTBURN, INDIGESTION, UPSET STOMACH, DIARRHEA " LOL”*


It shouldn’t Sassy, it’s the same color as Pepto Bismol...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonDouglas

May I suggest first cooking them in a broth of beer and onions, then finish them off on the grill, serving on a bun smothered with the onions.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonDouglas

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 162707


LOL, I could have used those when we had twins but was generally too tired to think of anything clever.


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

@Gary O'  We'll have to get that recipe for Townie Mush!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


Say it ain't so, Paul Stanley, say it ain't so!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Say it ain't so, Paul Stanley, say it ain't so!


I took my son to see them live way back, ..I was suprised; it was a great show.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 164534


holy crap! i just posted this in meanderer's desert island thread. lol!!! we were on the same page today apparently pappy.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

JonDouglas said:


>


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

This dad draws awesome cartoons on his son's lunch bag ...​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 169216


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gary O'

Two or three decades ago, a friend turned me on to some dead fly cartoons

Hey, it's what a VP of Operations does (with the door closed);







I'm gonna say that's what inspired me with my skewed renditions with chippies when living in the mountains;


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

I have thousands of funny pictures saved on my computer.  So I'll post as I can.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


Lyrics


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Tom 86 said:


> View attachment 170801


Now I know where I was going wrong.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Homeschoolie

My nieces husband posted this on FB.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady

Tom 86 said:


> View attachment 173860


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## StarSong

Meanderer said:


>


Down by the sea, no doubt...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## GAlady




----------



## OscarW




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

OscarW said:


> View attachment 174998


Welcome to Senior Forums, @OscarW   Please stop by the Introductions Section and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Irwin

OscarW said:


> View attachment 174998


That cartoon has been around for quite a while, but it still rings true. I was actually thinking about it earlier today.   

I've heard that the best way to get an answer to something is not to ask a question but to post something that's wrong. You'll get flooded with people correcting you!

I have to admit that I've been known to correct people if they get some facts wrong and people correct me when I'm wrong. And that doesn't bother me. I want to know when I get some facts wrong, and I welcome other people opinions when I post mine. I've even changed my mind on occasion after learning other people's perspectives.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

View attachment 175459


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pappy

Shrinkage: A Seinfeld episode.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Granny B.

I had to dig this up after I saw the dodge ball thread. It's quite old.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

*Sometimes the bear wins.*


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## senior chef




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Abby_NW

Hi everyone


----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Abby_NW

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 181820


thanks so much


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Rinse Cycle


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

Abby_NW said:


>


Welcome from:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## charry




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Abby_NW

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 181820


thank you


----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW

Lewkat said:


> Welcome from:View attachment 181993


my brother lives in Marlton


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## cdestroyer

calvin and hobbes
katzenjammer kids
beatle bailey


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## senior chef




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

DEAR MA AND PA:

I AM WELL. HOPE YOU ARE. TELL BROTHER WALT AND BROTHER ELMER THE MARINE CORPS BEATS WORKING FOR OLD MAN MINCH BY A MILE. TELL THEM TO JOIN UP QUICK BEFORE ALL OF THE PLACES ARE FILLED.

I WAS RESTLESS AT FIRST BECAUSE YOU GET TO STAY IN BED TILL NEARLY 6 A.M. BUT I AM GETTING SO I LIKE TO SLEEP LATE. TELL WALT AND ELMER ALL YOU DO BEFORE BREAKFAST IS SMOOTH YOUR COT, AND SHINE SOME THINGS. NO HOGS TO SLOP, FEED TO PITCH, MASH TO MIX, WOOD TO SPLIT, FIRE TO LAY. PRACTICALLY NOTHING.

MEN GOT TO SHAVE BUT IT IS NOT SO BAD, THERE’S WARM WATER. BREAKFAST IS STRONG ON TRIMMINGS LIKE FRUIT JUICE, CEREAL, EGGS, BACON, ETC., BUT KIND OF WEAK ON CHOPS, POTATOES, HAM, STEAK, FRIED EGGPLANT, PIE AND OTHER REGULAR FOOD, BUT TELL WALT AND ELMER YOU CAN ALWAYS SIT BY THE TWO CITY BOYS THAT LIVE ON COFFEE. THEIR FOOD, PLUS YOURS, HOLDS YOU UNTIL NOON WHEN YOU GET FED AGAIN. IT’S NO WONDER THESE CITY BOYS CAN’T WALK MUCH.

WE GO ON “ROUTE MARCHES,” WHICH THE PLATOON SERGEANT SAYS ARE LONG WALKS TO HARDEN US. IF HE THINKS SO, IT’S NOT MY PLACE TO TELL HIM DIFFERENT. A “ROUTE MARCH” IS ABOUT AS FAR AS TO OUR MAILBOX AT HOME. THEN THE CITY GUYS GET SORE FEET AND WE ALL RIDE BACK IN TRUCKS.

THE SERGEANT IS LIKE A SCHOOL TEACHER. HE NAGS A LOT. THE CAPTAIN IS LIKE THE SCHOOL BOARD. MAJORS AND COLONELS JUST RIDE AROUND AND FROWN. THEY DON’T BOTHER YOU NONE.

THIS NEXT WILL KILL WALT AND ELMER WITH LAUGHING. I KEEP GETTING MEDALS FOR SHOOTING. I DON’T KNOW WHY. THE BULLS-EYE IS NEAR AS BIG AS A CHIPMUNK HEAD AND DON’T MOVE, AND IT AIN’T SHOOTING AT YOU LIKE THE HIGGETT BOYS AT HOME. ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS LIE THERE ALL COMFORTABLE AND HIT IT. YOU DON’T EVEN LOAD YOUR OWN CARTRIDGES. THEY COME IN BOXES.

THEN WE HAVE WHAT THEY CALL HAND-TO-HAND COMBAT TRAINING. YOU GET TO WRESTLE WITH THEM CITY BOYS. I HAVE TO BE REAL CAREFUL THOUGH, THEY BREAK REAL EASY. IT AIN’T LIKE FIGHTING WITH THAT OLE BULL AT HOME. I’M ABOUT THE BEST THEY GOT IN THIS EXCEPT FOR THAT TUG JORDAN FROM OVER IN SILVER LAKE . I ONLY BEAT HIM ONCE. HE JOINED UP THE SAME TIME AS ME, BUT I’M ONLY 5’6″ AND 130 POUNDS AND HE’S 6’8″ AND NEAR 300 POUNDS DRY.

BE SURE TO TELL WALT AND ELMER TO HURRY AND JOIN BEFORE OTHER FELLERS GET ONTO THIS SETUP AND COME STAMPEDING IN.

YOUR LOVING DAUGHTER,

ALICE


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

RadishRose said:


>


 I love your new avatar, too.


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> I love your new avatar, too.


Thanks Paco.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## jerry old

Yea, well it wasn't easy chasing dinosaurs


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 189982


----------



## Pappy




----------



## rainyghost

I wrote the joke, amazing artist Doug Dearth did the art.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

I'm going to try this.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 191574


Awwwww


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes

Who has a harder time becoming a parent ?


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy

‘


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Not a cartoon but it made me laugh!


----------



## jerry old

Chris P Bacon said:


> Not a cartoon but it made me laugh!


Not a joke, but it makes your bottom parts squeeze


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Chris P Bacon

(And lest you wonder, I have permission to use this.)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lethe200

Apologies if this has been seen before:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 195628


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx

<-------------


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Oldie...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

Poster in an Auto Repair Shop


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86

This is SO right!


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Very old one...


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 200224


My goodness I haven't seen this comic strip since the 70s. I used to read them all!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

RadishRose said:


>


This would make a great "Caption this photo". Here is one : "NO, not another SF funny cartoon".


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> This would make a great "Caption this photo". Here is one : "NO, not another SF funny cartoon".


Or, "No... not another SF caption this photo".


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

RadishRose said:


> Or, "No... not another SF caption this photo".


Here is one I just went through  "No, not another put me on hold MUSAC!"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

wrong pic....


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

Did you know??


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


> View attachment 202573


Nice to see you again Bob, hope all is well.


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> Nice to see you again Bob, hope all is well.


All is well thank you, and I hope you have a wonderful new year.


----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


> All is well thank you, and I hope you have a wonderful new year.


Same to you and yours!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Geezer Garage

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/1641659815552-png.391364/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 203063


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Geezer Garage

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/1641971914846-png.391871/


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## charry




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes

*Now I know why I was born on November 14th*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Sassycakes

*I know this is true because I am Italian !LOL*


----------



## Ken N Tx

They never give up!!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## charry




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mizmo

Oldie ....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Snow74




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

What happens when someone stops?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Snow74




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Snow74

This has got to bring a smile


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pappy said:


> View attachment 211150


Poor guy but there’s a ring of truth to it all!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## charry




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonSR77

Houdini, Escaping from New Jersey...


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2hGyhXz


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## charry




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry

For the over 20s


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

My new ride with gas prices so high.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RFW

Pappy said:


> View attachment 211815


We're a dying breed.


Chris P Bacon said:


>


Says no one.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RFW said:


> *We're a dying breed.*


Why do you suppose that fossil fuels haven’t run out yet?
It’s made from dinosaurs, you know!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RFW said:


> We're a dying breed.
> 
> Says no one.


Well, is there such a thing as the CARP there in Canada? 
That just sounds a little fishy to me!


----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


> Well, is there such a thing as the CARP there in Canada?
> That just sounds a little fishy to me!


Actually yes. Please direct your criticism to them. I'm sure they'll appreciate it.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RFW said:


> Actually yes. Please direct your criticism to them. I'm sure they'll appreciate it.


The things I learn from here that I never would know of otherwise! _Amazing_!


----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


> The things I learn from here that I never would know of otherwise! _Amazing_!


I thought you feigned ignorance just to make your joke work.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RFW said:


> I thought you feigned ignorance just to make your joke work.


Nope, my displays of ignorance come straight from my !


----------



## RFW




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonSR77

Tom 86 said:


> View attachment 211899





JonSR77 said:


> Houdini, Escaping from New Jersey...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2hGyhXz



I forgot if I shared this one before:


Question: "Why are all New Yorkers depressed?

Answer: "Because the light at the end of the tunnel is New Jersey."

(note: I live in New Jersey, I have received permission from the NJ State Dept of Yucks to pass this along).


Did someone say one more?

Ok...

Did you hear that former NJ Governor Chris Christie just had a colonoscopy?

Did you hear what they found?

.......Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## JonSR77

Comedian Judy Gold, brings a voicemail from her mom onstage:


----------



## JonSR77

Comedian Ray Romano on His Italian Mom


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Mizmo

Revenge


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RFW




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

I'VE BEEN BANNED FROM TRACTOR SUPPLY..
Yesterday I was at my local TSC store buying a large bag of my dog's food for my loyal livestock guard dog and was in the checkout when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog?
What did she think I had an elephant? So, since I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Dog Diet again. I added that I probably shouldn’t, because I ended up in the hospital last time, but I'd lost 10 pounds before I woke up in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.
I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pockets with dog nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.)
Horrified, she asked me if I ended up in intensive care because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stepped off the curb to sniff an Irish Setter's rear end and a car hit me.
I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard. I'm now banned from Tractor Supply.
Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the world to think of things to say.


----------



## Tom 86

A girl Potato and boy Potato had eyes for each other, and finally they got married and had a little sweet potato which they called 'Yam,'  Of course, they wanted the best for Yam, and when it was time they told her about the facts of life.
They warned her about going out and getting half-baked, so she wouldn't get accidentally mashed, and get a bad name for herself like 'Hot Potato,' and end up with a bunch of tater tots.
Yam said not to worry, no spud would get her into the sack and make a rotten potato out of her, but on the other hand she wouldn't stay home and become a couch potato either.  She would get plenty of exercise so as not to be skinny like her shoestring cousins.
When she went off to Europe, Mr. And Mrs. Potato told Yam to watch out for the hard-boiled guys from Ireland and the greasy guys from France called the French fries.  Yam said she would stay on the straight and narrow and wouldn't associate with those high class Yukon Golds, or the ones from the other side of the tracks who advertise their trade on all the trucks that say, 'Frito Lay.'
Mr. And Mrs. Potato sent Yam to Idaho P.U. (that's Potato University) so that when she graduated she'd really be in the chips.  But in spite of all they did for her, one-day Yam came home and announced she was going to marry Tom Brokaw.
Tom Brokaw!
Mr. And Mrs. Potato were very upset.  They told Yam she couldn't possibly marry Tom Brokaw because he's just.....
Are you ready for this?
Are you sure?
OK!
Here it is!
" A COMMONTATER  "


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RFW




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RFW

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 213928


I had this once. It was quite refreshing and overpriced.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Davey Do

Pappy said:


> View attachment 217430


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella

The Flash​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 221514


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

@MickaC —is that you?!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of Kiko


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Sleeping with the fishes....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella

*



*


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


I remember that funny in the Sunday papers. I loved the art! I would stare at each frame, taking in all the lines and colors. Wasn't the guy on the right names Jiggs? 

Amazing that the style was of a time well before we were born.


----------



## RadishRose

Bringing Up Father is an American comic strip created by cartoonist George McManus. Distributed by King Features Syndicate, it ran for 87 years, from January 2, 1913, to May 28, 2000. 

The strip was later titled Jiggs and Maggie, after its two main characters. According to McManus, he introduced these same characters in other strips as early as November 1911.Wikipedia

....tells the story of Irish-American Jiggs, a former bricklayer, and his wife, Maggie, an ex-laundress, who achieve sudden wealth and all the trappings associated with it.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> I remember that funny in the Sunday papers. I loved the art! I would stare at each frame, taking in all the lines and colors. Wasn't the guy on the right names Jiggs?
> 
> Amazing that the style was of a time well before we were born.


Yes.  It was Maggie and Jiggs.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gary O'

A friend sent me this

gave me a chuckle


----------



## Right Now

Dinner talk


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Nathan




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 226335


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

Eight spider legs


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella

*



*


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Right Now

This used to be a car wash.......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> View attachment 227315


I love this word.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Pappy said:


> View attachment 228023


Wonder why Pappy


----------



## Pappy

Mizmo said:


> Wonder why PappyView attachment 228025View attachment 228028


????  Yes, I wonder..


----------



## Mizmo

Pappy said:


> ????  Yes, I wonder..


I've got! it...NO seatbelts!!


----------



## Right Now




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Right Now




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 228851


Daydrink!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Right Now

Rod Sirling was born and raised 40 miles from my home....he's a favorite of mine!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 230797


The cat...lower right... pedaling,


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella

*



*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 232217


It happens every day......


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Right Now




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Medusa

RadishRose said:


>


Okay, that's fracking hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 234603


Hilarious!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 235096


Lucy..... you got some 'splainin to do!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## sch404




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now




----------



## win231




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## sch404




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lawrence00




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## carouselsilver




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

*


“I can’t believe I’d been carrying them in my mouth.”*


----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz

“You’ll work nights and the pay is garbage.”​


----------



## Bella




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Maywalk

When I was told I had to see a bone specialist a cyber friend sent me this.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 238837


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo

Alert!


----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## sch404




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 240802


Exactly!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lawrence00




----------



## Lawrence00

Smart teddies


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

Pappy said:


> View attachment 241404


My fave Saturday TV cartoon!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lawrence00




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## NorthernLight

Pappy said:


> View attachment 242714


Reminds me of coming home one day and finding all the outdoor cats with that same look. After some investigation, we figured out that a bear had gone into the enclosed porch, knocked over the bag of kibble, and eaten some of it.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella

*

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 244117


That's hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


>


"And these things don't taste as good as bananas."


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## sch404




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## sch404




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## JustBonee

school  in 2022 ...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## sch404




----------



## 1955




----------



## 1955




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Llynn




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OldFeller

I don't bother remembering passwords anymore. I just hit forgot everytime. That's why they invented that whole reset procedure. It's a better way to protect passwords.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


I think I see 10 symbols
https://www.bizarro.com/secret-symbols


----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Mainly for Scots..I forgot steak pie was the traditional NY
 dinner..
poor sleeping beauty


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

some biblical funnies....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## OldFeller

This just in...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------

